# Help with registry name for colt prospect.



## cheyennemymare (Oct 8, 2014)

Chip's Abita Invite 

Abita's Only Chip

Inviting Temptation

Chip's Inviting Abita (May be too many letters..)

These aren't good, but I had to post anyways  Good luck finding all your names!


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

Chocolate Invitation 

AbitasChocolateImage

InviteAChocolateChip

InvitationInChocolate

Invitation Latte

Abitas Only Latte

Abitas Only Invite

Chocolate Commander

I'm all out of ideas for now but I love coming up with names. Tell me if any of these pops, maybe I'll get some fresh inspiration.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

LittleBayMare said:


> Chocolate Invitation


 This is the one I like, it came to mind immediately for me when I read your post and it's so appealing.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Chocolate Inspiration (or get rid of the space)
Chip Off The Ol' Block
Chocolate Only
Invited Inspiration
Melted Chocolate
Warm Invitation
Abita's Happiness
Chocolate Habitat
Abita's Only One
Abita's Only Chip
Dark Chocolate Chip
Chocolate Chip Surprise
Chip's Invitation
Royal Invitation


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Abita My Chip,


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

mocha bite / mocha chip / mocha drop 
invite my mocha
choclate dream

if have to many letters , you can misspell chocolate .. choclate, choklat


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Li'l Bita Zip.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I like Inviting Temptation~ Though, it has nothing to do with Chocolate haha


----------



## brookelatour (Nov 26, 2013)

I defiantly like your ideas better than the ones I try and come up with lol. Will possibly use or try to use inviting temptation, chocolate invitation , Abitas chocolate image , chip off the ol'block , and lil Abita zip. I hope none are taken this time lol. I tried one after his grand father deck of stars. (Ready to deck) but the name was already in use lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Chocolate Temptation
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

My Only Chip
Only Abita chips
Pass the Chips {Pass from Barpasser's Image,IO's sire}


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

Invitation Abita
The only chip
Coco lo tu
Late Invitation
IOACC


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Please let us know what you submit and what is finally accepted.


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

Invite Abit


----------



## Qualityqh (Dec 12, 2014)

*Colt name*

Only abita chip
Onlyabita invitation
Only abita invite("coy" for a barn name)


----------

